# For you Nerds out there- the Transformers Thread (Not Bayformers)



## Church2224 (Apr 25, 2012)

So I found this today surfing through Wikipedia-

Transformers 4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am not sure if this is true or not. I do like the plot idea though. Having Watched Prime and seeing Skyquake in the show I want to see what they do with the character in the movie. 

In all honesty, being a huge Transformers fan growing up (I.E. G1, Armada, ect) , and seeing characters like Blitzwing, Omega Supreme, the Arielbots, Ramjet, Dirge, and my personal favorite- Ultra Magnus, I have no doubt I will enjoy that aspect of it. 

My only concern- two words....

Michael Bay 

Sure I will admit I enjoyed the First and Third movies but the second one was just awful. Also the way the third one ended and what they did to some of my favorite characters (Poor Shockwave and Soundwave.... also all hopes of a Glavatron are gone) I am a litle scared. I just hope he will wise up and make it all work.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2012)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Having grown up in the 80's, I was obsessed with only two things; Dinosaurs and Transformers (oddly, the Dinobots were one of my least favorite Transformer sub-groups). Lately I've had a resurgence in childhood nostalgia with the Masterpiece Transformers collector figures, and a growing interest in the G1 inspired IDW comics. Perhaps because of those pre-inclinations, I have not been able to enjoy anything about the Bay-verse Transformers. That said, I don't really like anything else Mr. Bay has done either. This could be good, but I'm still holding out for an adult-themed series with G1 characters (likely will never happen, but I would be an insta-fan if it did).


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 26, 2012)

zappatton2 said:


> Having grown up in the 80's, I was obsessed with only two things; Dinosaurs and Transformers (oddly, the Dinobots were one of my least favorite Transformer sub-groups). Lately I've had a resurgence in childhood nostalgia with the Masterpiece Transformers collector figures, and a growing interest in the G1 inspired IDW comics. Perhaps because of those pre-inclinations, I have not been able to enjoy anything about the Bay-verse Transformers. That said, I don't really like anything else Mr. Bay has done either. This could be good, but I'm still holding out for an adult-themed series with G1 characters (likely will never happen, but I would be an insta-fan if it did).



Yeah the more I watch G1 and a lot of other continuities the Bay films seem to be a disappointment. Prime is great, as was Animated and Armada IMHO, and G1 is a classic. 

Personal Favorite Sub-Group for me though are either the Constructicons, Combaticons or the Aerial Bots, as I loved all things military, air and construction related growing up. Soundwave was my favorite Decepticon though, and my favorite Autobot would be Ultra Magnus (he sucked in the G1 Movie but subsequent episodes he was awesome).


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Agreed! Soundwave was my first Transformer after badgering my parents relentlessly, and complaining quite vocally when they made the folly of buying me a Go-Bot. Soundwave is still my fav, dated medium or not (I would argue not, as I still listen to all my old metal tapes when cooking), and I also had Magnus, who was one of my favs. Also loved the triple and six-changers, kept me occupied.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 26, 2012)

Being a massive Transformers nut, I've sat down and tortoured myself through each of Michael Bay's abominations and even tried as hard as I could to enjoy some of the aspects I dearly loved about the Transformers universe. And I did enjoy a lot of it surprisingly enough, but still thought the movies were typical Michael Bay tripe. 

And I guess I'll probably do the same with this movie too.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 26, 2012)

lol I changed it to the Transformers Thread 

Yeah I enjoyed part of the Bay movies, but some parts they just ruined IMHO. I just hope the fourth is good and they focus more on the Autobots and Decepticons.. The plot that was leaked the other day seemed awesome, but I am not sure if it will be the official one yet. 

One day I will take a pic of my Transformers collection and post it here... yep I am that big a nerd!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll be waiting for that collection... 

Also you may enjoy this:

6 Classic Kids Shows Slapped Together From Recycled Material | Cracked.com

Even after reading that, it still doesn't change the fact that I was raised heavily and 5 out of 6 of those shows, but still continue to obsess over 4 of them to this day.


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't even talk to me about being a TF nerd! I thought of them as a childhood memory until I pulled out a box of my old TFs to sell on ebay and suddenly found I loved them and didn't sell a single one. Now I've been collecting the Masterpiece and Binaltech series', as well as some third-party figures, and it is officially becoming a sickness.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Apr 27, 2012)

Also a massive TF fan, which single-handedly reaffirmed my faith that someone could do a cartoon series well. There's so many in-jokes and nods to other films that it's untrue. Synthetic energon glowing green and the episode Predatory tipping its hat to a certain Arnie film are just two.

Oh yes, Mr. Bay needs to get out of bed with GM. Imagine this as Sidewsipe:


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 27, 2012)

BigBaldIan said:


> Also a massive TF fan, which single-handedly reaffirmed my faith that someone could do a cartoon series well. There's so many in-jokes and nods to other films that it's untrue. Synthetic energon glowing green and the episode Predatory tipping its hat to a certain Arnie film are just two.
> 
> Oh yes, Mr. Bay needs to get out of bed with GM. Imagine this as Sidewsipe:



Oh yeah that is awesome!

Problem is I think they have a contract with GM. They asked a few companies to sponsor the movies such as GM, Toyota and Ford. 

I would love to have seen Ironhide transform into an F450

I will try to get collection pictures this or next week. I got to pick up some of the Prime figures first.

As for Prime I love the series and the Charachters. My only gripe is that they would introduce more Autobots. Wheeljack might become a full time character, which is great. But I hope they introduce more. The Decepticon Characters are top notch though. Soundwave is as badass as ever and Dreadwing might be turning into my favorite character (A Decepticon with a sense of loyalty and honor? Awesome!)


----------



## BigBaldIan (Apr 27, 2012)

For all Transformers fans out there, here is proof that "Ain't nobody as baaaad as Lord Megatron."


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 27, 2012)

BigBaldIan said:


> For all Transformers fans out there, here is proof that "Ain't nobody as baaaad as Lord Megatron."




Welker is the man. I find it hard to believe he can get his voice to low to do Soundwave.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Apr 28, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Welker is the man. I find it hard to believe he can get his voice to low to do Soundwave.



Actually seeing that performance I'm not that surprised about his vocal range.


----------



## Variant (Jun 6, 2012)

The only Transformer that matters (read his bio ):


----------

